# Adding Crappie



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I have access to an old stone quarry which has monster hybrid bluegill and big largemouth. There are some catfish in there as well (although we haven't caught many). Would it hurt the lake if I introduced crappie? I absolutely love crappie, but I don't want to hurt the great fishing I have now.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harderd07 (Jul 23, 2012)

Make sure they are black crappie and not white. Also, adding crappie will add a third predator fish to the pond.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Anytime you add another species to a thriving pond you are taking a risk. Bear in mind that you can help it or hurt it. Even if you assure yourself that only black crappie are stocked. It will change the dynamics of the food chain in that pond. 

If fishing is good to great in the pond as it exists now. I personally would not want to take the chance of degrading it. No one can guarantee whatt the final result would be. Guess thats why I will never be a good gambler. I tend to hold on the bird in my hand instead of chasing the two in flight.


----------

